# 16gb usb 3.0 pen drive for Rs 500 ..!



## Chirag_123 (Oct 9, 2012)

How is this possible..?? All other usb 3.0 16gb pen drives are around 800-1.2k .. Is this like a cheap chinese product or smthng..?

Strontium JET USB 3.0 Flash Drive 16GB Pen Drive | Pendrive | Flipkart.com


----------



## Nipun (Oct 9, 2012)

Chirag_123 said:


> How is this possible..?? All other usb 3.0 16gb pen drives are around 800-1.2k .. Is this like a cheap chinese product or smthng..?
> 
> Strontium JET USB 3.0 Flash Drive 16GB Pen Drive | Pendrive | Flipkart.com



Why is it in technology news?


----------



## Flash (Oct 9, 2012)

@OP: That's why it was OUT OF STOCK!


----------



## MetalheadGautham (Oct 10, 2012)

Thread moved to right section...

I came across this deal too. Was almost about to buy it till I realized I don't (still) have any USB 3.0 capable machines at home. Decided to wait it out, let the prices drop further and jump in when I get a USB 3.0 capable laptop/desktop


----------



## Chirag_123 (Oct 10, 2012)

Nipun said:


> Why is it in technology news?


Sorry..! M new here


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2012)

MetalheadGautham said:


> Thread moved to right section...
> 
> I came across this deal too. Was almost about to buy it till I realized I don't (still) have any USB 3.0 capable machines at home. Decided to wait it out, let the prices drop further and jump in when I get a USB 3.0 capable laptop/desktop



Won't these 3.0 drives have backward compatability to machines with 2.0 ports?


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Won't these 3.0 drives have backward compatability to machines with 2.0 ports?



Yes it is.

it is available for 599 at ebay.in use your coupon if you have.


----------



## Flash (Oct 10, 2012)

rider said:


> Yes it is.
> 
> it is available for 599 at ebay.in use your coupon if you have.



Snapdeal offers the same for 479/-
Strontium 16GB JET USB 3.0 Flash Drive (Black) - Buy Strontium Pendrive @ Lowest Price | Snapdeal India


----------



## rider (Oct 10, 2012)

Gearbox said:


> Snapdeal offers the same for 479/-
> Strontium 16GB JET USB 3.0 Flash Drive (Black) - Buy Strontium Pendrive @ Lowest Price | Snapdeal India



awesome deal!


----------



## ganeshnokiae63 (Oct 10, 2012)

best deals


----------



## rajnusker (Oct 16, 2012)

Got this pendrive today, it worked for 10 mins and died when tested on CrystalDiskMark. Just ridiculous.

The speed as tested on USB 2:

Write (single file) - 17-18MB/s
Read (single file) - 30-31MB/s


----------



## Thetrueblueviking (Nov 6, 2012)

Any of you guys other than him^ tested it ?
....



rajnusker said:


> Got this pendrive today, it worked for 10 mins and died when tested on CrystalDiskMark. Just ridiculous.



Also post the results post RMA


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 6, 2012)

^Got my refund. Never buying any Strontium Jet again. You could try your luck, the speeds are very good though.


----------



## baiju (Nov 6, 2012)

I bought one from infibeam for Rs.550/-. The build quality is very good. There is a blue action LED. Luckily it is not too bright. I tried a 2.2GB file after formatting the drive with NTFS. The speed results with TeraCopy.

USB 2.0 - W - 16MB/s 2.23 min  R - 23MB/s 1.20 min

USB 3.0 - W - 18MB/s 1.33 min  R - 38MB/s .59 min

It can be seen that there is no obvious write speed gain using usb3.0 port. My kingston 8GB usb2.0 has a speed write of only 6MB/s and read speed of 17MB/s. For the given performance this is a very VFM product. Now I hope it will run without problems.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 6, 2012)

^Hmm.. Mine died when I was using CrystalDiskMark software. But you are getting less speed than me :S


----------



## baiju (Nov 6, 2012)

I read your post before placing the order and I decided to give it a try. I didn't use any bench mark softwares as all I'm interested is in real time speed and the 16GB space to copy my movie downloads.


----------



## rajnusker (Nov 7, 2012)

^Okay.. Congrats on your purchase


----------

